# Good, Better, Best: kayak plastic



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Im currently paddling a 2011 Jackson Super Hero. Its treated me fine, but I cracked the one I had before Jackson replaced it with this one. Im concerned that its going to happen again. So Im looking to sell it and get into a Machno. Does anyone that paddles a Pyrahna have any feedback on the durability of the plastic? Which manufacturer has the most durable plastic? Any company have a better warranty than the others? 
Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I started boating in 1988. Can't tell you how many boats I've paddled. But this caveman does know this simple rule. If you have issues in one boat they will follow you to the next boat. Its more your style and river type than the durability of the boat. But in the rare case that there is a boat with bad plastic, the manufactures know it and will replace the boat. There are not that many supliers and there are only two processes. Molds are made in china. Just a thought... Its all way over priced Tupperware.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

There are probably some slight variations between manufactures and boats wrt to durability. But with the exception of blow molded boats (Prijon), expect any boat to have a fixed lifespan shorter than you'd like it to be if you're boating regularly through mank.

Pyranha's warranty policy sucks - look it up. Most manufactures have some degree of warranty for breaking a boat from using it for it's intended purpose (creekboating), as long it wasn't due to abuse like swimming out of it, crashing it hard, yet. I've had luck with warranties through Dagger and LL. People seem to have little friction warrantying through Jackson.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

You might want to look at the Zet Kayaks

All products are made using excellent technology and from the best existing materials. We use the unique “Zelezny Technology”, where the main goal is to make crucial points on the boat thicker and stronger. The unique technology of local steer plastic helps to make boats lighter and stronger than others.
Our boats are made from linear high density polyethylene with rotational moulding. We increase the strength of specific areas of the boat, especially on the hull and nose. In addition to this we have managed to produce a thinner deck. As a result the boat is lighter and stronger.
We use the best possible linear polyethylene, but we also test our material. Samples of materials and products go under pressure test up to – 40 degrees.


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool. Good to know. I just feel like Jacksons plastic (at least from 2008-2011) was a little thin. Leading to premature cracking. Hence the nickname that I have heard from multiple sources 'crackson'. 


I see Pyranhas warranty is 2 years. But it sounds like they may not want to cover you if you have hull issues from normal use on the river. 

I will say that Jackson covered my split hull in my 2008 Super Hero. Or they worked with me at least. I think they gave me $900 towards the purchase of a new boat.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

All4ward said:


> Cool. Good to know. I just feel like Jacksons plastic (at least from 2008-2011) was a little thin. Leading to premature cracking. Hence the nickname that I have heard from multiple sources 'crackson'.
> 
> 
> I see Pyranhas warranty is 2 years. But it sounds like they may not want to cover you if you have hull issues from normal use on the river.
> ...


I have a 2010 Jackson Villian one of the most bomber bad ass boats ever! Never seen any bad Jackson runs. The only boats that I see busted up were miss treated or whored out hard core and left in the sun to dry. If your boat lives on the roof of your car, it just might crack some day... Right?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Pyranhas warranty is not good. They make a good boat, but will not warranty it once it breaks, they will charge you 600$ minimum if you do get one. You might find a few people that say otherwise, but it is crap.

Jackson has the best warranty in the business, they are USA made and do their best to stand behind a boat. I know many people who have had Jackson help with a warranty, minimal haste and always good customer service.

Prijon makes blow molded boats, and they can’t be sure if it’s even thickness through out the boat so they do tests to make sure it meets a minimum thickness before sending it out. The problem with blow molding is that the boat is designed to stretch as it wears, making it deform and grow a belly. If that makes sense.

Liquid logic does roto mold, and doesn’t weld in anything. Always a good choice as well.

In my opinion Jackson is the best USA made boat, followed by LL.

Zet claims to have good ideas also and would be number 3

I like the ripper and machno people are stoked on them, but good luck getting a warranty.

Waka, same thing. Huge hype right now, but I don’t know what a warranty would cost.

Jackson is the best to me for many reasons, customer service is on top.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

I'll say, my friends up in the promised land (aka Pacific northwet) generally love Pyranha shapes, crack one and then buy Dagger because of their warranty (It's something like 100% of cost within 6 Months and then diminishing until 2 or 3 years. Yes, you have to pay for part of a new boat, but they crack hulls in under 2 years, almost guaranteed... And they're bummed if they make it to 2.25 years on the same boat. They all crack, it's just what kind of rocks you're bumping your stern into, or what you're sliding your butt over. Good luck picking a boat, remember, this is supposed to be fun!


----------

